# Phong nha ke bang, viet nam - expore the beauty of caves



## hiddenland (Jul 24, 2017)

*Phong Nha-Ke Bang *
Being famous for the beauty of Ecobiology and mysterious caves which actract thousands tourists come to Quang binh province,* Phong Nha Ke Bang* is truly a valuable national treasure which brings Viet Nam close to people around the world.It also inspires ones who have the passion with exploring wonders of the world to come and admire the gift of Creator.
*Location and general information.*
*Phong Nha Ke Bang* national park located in Bo Trach district, Quang Binh province in the middle of Viet Nam. The park is in a large limestone area with the total of 200,00 hectares.More than 300 small and large caves were found out by local people and British Caving Association (BCA) and till now about 10 caves are opened for tourists.Phong Nha Ke Bang not only famous for the caves but also for its biodiversity with more than 140 kind of animals and 152 plants.With the beauty of Cave system and biodiversity, *Phong Nha Ke Bang *was recognized as world natural heritage tiwce in 2003 and in 2015.
*Caves in Phong Nha Ke Bang.
1.Phong Nha cave- the first wonder.*
First dicovered in 1899, *Phong Nha cave* has been using for many purposes especially in wars.In the War against US army, the cave was used as a hospital for the injuries, hiding the enemies and a place for storing ammunition. The cave is 7.729 meters long and there are 14 grottoes, as well as a 13.969 meters underground river, consider as the longest underground cave in the world.This is also home of many kind of animals: fishes, monkey, insects and birds .In the last years of 19th century, the relics of Cham minority who lived here hundreds years ago wered discovered.
*Phong Nha Cave *is known as one of the best wonders of the world for 7 criterions:
- The cave has the most beautiful undergound river.
- High and wide entrance.
- Beautiful sands and reefs.
- Beautiful underground lake.
- Wide and beautiful dry cave.
- Wonderful and mysterious stalagmites.
- The longest water cave.
*2. Dark Cave.*
*Dark cave *was discovered in 1990 and soon be a Tourism exploitation .The cave is a perfect destination that can not be missed for tourists who is keen on adventurous water activities.To get into the entrance of the cave, tourists will have an extremely exited time by 400 meters long ziplining which is the longest zipline in Viet Nam.As the name is, deep inside the cave is covered by darkness and the cool temperature.Walking and swimming more for 1km, tourists will have a chance to experience interesting Mud bath which is good for health especially skin.The other exited activities are always available for ones who's keen on adventurous water games such as: kayaking, small ziplining and swimming.
*3.Paradise cave.*
*Paradise Cave* was found out in 2005 by Ho khanh- a local jungle man and till 2010 the cave was opened for tourists from around the wold. After walking and climbing into an old forest for a bout 2km, visitors will see the entrance of the cave shaded by century-old trees and then supprised by the mysterious beauty of stalactites which forming from the top,.Evey inch of space brings tourists back to the ages of million years ago when movement of the earth's crust created the marvellous stalagmites and massive stones. 
*4. En Cave.*
In English, "En" means swallow-a kind of small bird.Infact, *En cave* is home of thousands swallows nesting on the top of the cave.To get to the entrace of the cave, tourists have to trek for a long distance about 13km through the jungle and have a chance to know about Doong minority- a group of 40 people lives here by hunting and cultivating. En cave is over 1.6 km in length, 100 m in height and 170 m in wide.Tourist will be exited by experience the real life in the jungle such as: Swimming and fishing on the small stream, cooking with local specilities and having relaxed times with fiends, guide and porters.
*5. Son Doong Cave.*

is currently recognized as the biggest cave in the world with approximately 9 kilometers long with the largest chamber of 200 meters wide and 150 meters high.Not only famous for the champion of width but aslo for the hidden beuaty it gives. Inside of the cave is the unique scenes never be found where else: a jungle, river and climate within a cave!.All the huge stones, sharp stalagmites and the hovering clouds on the top makes an extremely mysterical atmosphere.
Tourists are only allowed to discover *Son Doong cave* from Feberuary to August, from September to January the cave is closed because of the food and rainny season makes it impossible to get inside.
*Tips to expore the caves in Phong Nha Ke Bang: *
*Private car from Hue* or a *top gear motorbike tou*r is to explore Phong Nha, paradise and Dark cave on your own. Besides, A Hue DMZ Phong Nha is not a bad choice


----------

